# Highlighting shades



## MACaholic76 (May 22, 2007)

What's everyone using on brow bone to highlight? I have Ricepaper and Sunday Best but need a couple more ideas.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 22, 2007)

I use ....vanilla, frost, fairylite, lily white, provence..all pigments I know, but they are my favorites.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 22, 2007)

Vanilla pigment, MUFE Star Powders, Nylon, Ricepaper, Shroom, Cloudbound, Naked pigment


----------



## mzreyes (May 22, 2007)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ight=highlight





at the moment, my favorites are vanilla pigment, provence pigment, cloudbound e/s, ricepaper e/s, naked lunch e/s, arena e/s.


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

my favs are vanilla, jardin aires, fairylite, gold dusk, frost piggies


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Vanilla pigment, MUFE Star Powders, Nylon, Ricepaper, Shroom, Cloudbound, Naked pigment_

 
Do you find Nylon to be too frosty and light on darker skintone? I've never used it on myself or anyone else.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 23, 2007)

I like Vex, Dazzlelight, Melon (very lightly), Retrospeck, Gleam, Light Ray, Good As Gold Pearlizer sheer pigment, Glitter Creme in Shimmerene.


----------



## aziajs (May 23, 2007)

I have fallen in love with Bisque as a brow highlight.  It's matte so it looks more natural.  It's so perfect for me.


----------



## lipshock (May 23, 2007)

I'm finding that many shadows I used to use for highlighting were just too frosty, so I've recently fallen in love with using NC42 Studio Finish Concealor <3333!  Goes well with everything.  Not to mention it makes my eyebrows look like perfection.

On the eyeshadow side:
Whistle
Cloudbound
Vanilla pigment and eyeshadow
Shroom
Fairylite pigment

I am NC50 by the way.


----------



## applefrite (May 23, 2007)

Shroom 
Nylon
Vapour
Magic Dust
Rose Blanc 

are the best for me .


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I'm finding that many shadows I used to use for highlighting were just too frosty, so I've recently fallen in love with using NC42 Studio Finish Concealor <3333!  Goes well with everything.  Not to mention it makes my eyebrows look like perfection.

On the eyeshadow side:
Whistle
Cloudbound
Vanilla pigment and eyeshadow
Shroom
Fairylite pigment

I am NC50/N9 by the way._

 
This is exactly what I used to do too!!! Thanks for reminding me of this technique...I need to pick me up an NC42 concealer.


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 25, 2007)

NW40 Studio Finish Concealer with the 252 brush.  It's becoming very classic.

Also, try Motif, you'd be surprised how Hot that is on brown skin!  Woodwinked is nice too.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 25, 2007)

I use, Ricepaper, shroom, arena. Here's an interesing EOTD combination: 
Base: Vex
Crease: Folie
Highlight: Margin
Eyeliner: Carbon


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 25, 2007)

Rose Blanc


----------



## Honey B. Fly (May 26, 2007)

*i have med brown skin and i like goldmine + all that glitters on my browbone*


----------



## pahblov (May 26, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Shroom, I think it's a little too shimmery, and not very good for Asian skin. I use Grain and love it!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 27, 2007)

Pantina and Retrospeck.


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2007)

Phloof is my #1! It's very versitile and works very well with most colours I like to use. I also like Shooting Star MSF, and Vanilla pigment. Oh and I am NW45.


----------



## surfdiva (May 31, 2007)

Shroom, Vex and Ricepaper.


----------



## landonsmother (May 31, 2007)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE crystal avalanche.


----------



## janelovesyou (May 31, 2007)

I use Crystal, Naked Lunch, & Kitchmas pigment


----------



## Bey28 (May 31, 2007)

I'm NC45 and I like arena and nylon e/s but you have to use a light hand with nylon


----------



## lipshock (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bey28* 

 
_I'm NC45 and I like arena and nylon e/s but you have to use a light hand with nylon_

 

I am going to try to use Nylon again as a highlight.  Every time, and I do mean every time, I've used it as a highlight it comes out super, super, almost disgustingly frosty.  I guess I need to use a lighter hand, lol.


----------



## Bey28 (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am going to try to use Nylon again as a highlight. Every time, and I do mean every time, I've used it as a highlight it comes out super, super, almost disgustingly frosty. I guess I need to use a lighter hand, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nylon is also great for a cheekbone highlight and sometimes I use it under my eyes to brighten the eye area


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

(NC43 here!) At the moment I alternate with Ricepaper, Grain & Rose blanc. Also Naked, Dazzleray & Jardon Aires piggies =o)


----------



## jennzy (Jul 12, 2007)

i have tanned skin
i love shroom that is my numb one but i've been savouring that becaus ei'm starting to see metal on my pan!!!! though i could probably get another one because its their seasonal  but i also fell in love with hush and urban decay's sin i only use that to make my eyes pop a bit more because its sparkley


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Rose Blanc_

 
Yes, I fell in love with that one.  If I want that slamming matte, I do Gesso, blended really well.  For natural, I'll go with NYX Nude, or Bamboo. For a sheer, shimmery wash I use Silver Dusk Glitter Powder.

I always base my whole eye-all the way to brow with Mary Kay's *Beige* Correcting Concealer.  Makes everything pop.

I'm N9.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2007)

I love love love Patina.  It is the only MAC shadow I have hit the pan on.  It's great for a more subtle highlight.  I also love Shroom and I just picked up Motif today so I can't wait to use it as a highlight among other things.  
Nylon is also nice, but I prefer Rose Blanc.  Oh Honesty is an amazing higlight as is Retrospeck.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 12, 2007)

Arena is my HG highlight.  I don't like anything too shimmery either and Arena looks my skin color.  It works for a lot of skin tones too.  Sometimes I'll do Arena first, then add the tiniest bit of Shroom, Nylon, or Vanilla pigment just under the brow.


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 18, 2007)

My faves are ricepaper and naked lunch.


----------



## mochabarbie (Jul 19, 2007)

Beaded


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 26, 2007)

i really like vanilla pigment, shroom and retrospeck


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I love love love Patina.  It is the only MAC shadow I have hit the pan on.  It's great for a more subtle highlight.  I also love Shroom and I just picked up Motif today so I can't wait to use it as a highlight among other things.  
Nylon is also nice, but I prefer Rose Blanc.  Oh Honesty is an amazing higlight as is Retrospeck._

 
Patina is my man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also like (depending on the look Im going for):

Romp, Vanilla pig, Samoa Silk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Summer Neutral (VERY lightly), Grain, Mulch, Melon Pig....there are more that I can't
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think of....


----------



## Prettie1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Woodwinked is my all time fav for the brow bone...


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 12, 2007)

PHLOOF! and Cloudbound are my favourite.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 18, 2007)

The ones I reach for the most are Ricepaper, Wishful, Vanilla pigment and Subtle pigment.


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 19, 2007)

nylon and vanilla pig


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 21, 2007)

If I'm going out at night Retospeck is my favorite, but I use it very lightly.


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm NC42-43. I use Vex, Hush, Woodwinked, Spring Up, or Vanilla pigment.


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 22, 2007)

I am NC45 and I love Vanilla e/s. I returned Shroom because I found it too shimmery.


----------



## susannef (Oct 22, 2007)

edit: im sorry didnt realize this thread was in the beauty of color section


----------



## Violet* (Oct 23, 2007)

The only highlights I have are Nylon, Retrospeck, & Naked Lunch. I love them all, but the ones I use the most are Nylon & Retrospeck.

I'm an NC42


----------



## JustDivine (Nov 24, 2007)

Woodwinked and NARS albatross!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 25, 2007)

Naked lunch!


----------



## mexicana32 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use Revlon Color Stay´s White Whisper, but I´m looking for another one...  Some recommendation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I´m NC30)??...I don't like anything too shimmery


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 5, 2008)

I use All That Glitters, Naked Lunch, Gleam, Woodwinked, Retrospeck.

That concealer idea is interesting.  I'm NC42 anyway, what shade concealer should I get for my browbone? thanks!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 8, 2008)

Shroom, Naked Lunch, Malt,and Hush.


----------



## Dani (Jan 8, 2008)

Golden Lemon pigment (lightly)


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_Shroom, Naked Lunch, Malt,and Hush._

 
Ooh!  I appreciate you mentioning Malt, because I've got that in some MAC eye pallet from last winter (I think it was) and I was like WTF?  What am I going to do with _this_?  And strangely, it never occurred to me to try it as a browbone highlighter!


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Jan 26, 2008)

My favs are vanilla pigment, ricepaper,bisque, dazzlelight, Nyx champagne.


----------



## priss (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Do you find Nylon to be too frosty and light on darker skintone? I've never used it on myself or anyone else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
every friend i have swears by nylon.  i have tried to use it 50 times and it is indeed too much for my browbone.  i think its the yellow in it because i can wear shroom.  the best i can give nylon is my lids and on my face for undereye highlighting if i use a light hand and a 188 brush.

for a matte- blanc type e/slooks great because my concealer keeps it from being too white looking.

for highlighting in colors outside of the neutral/brown family i use:
gorgeous gold, all of the MES's, pen-n-pink, yougurt, paradisco, expensive pink, vex, tilt, fade, beautiful iris, velum to name a few.

also consider multi-purposing.  bamboon and  architecture paint look great.  indian wood and soft ochre paint pots are really pretty as brow highlights.  for a soft shimmer i sometimes use sunsparked pearl and pearl blossom beauty powders as a brow highlight applied w/ a #252 brush

hth!


----------



## damsel (Jan 30, 2008)

naked lunch = love. subtle pigment & metal-x cream shadow in cyber (applied lightly) are also nice.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Jan 31, 2008)

I will use almost any and everything....

Trace Gold is one of my all time favs, Fawntastic CCB, Nanogold e/s, Mineralize Skinfinish in Med.Dark, Studio finish NC42 or NW40, I've also been known to use studio fix in various shades as a highlight...

of course my old faithfuls:
Arena
Retrospeck
Vanilla (pigment)
Motif
Provence (pigment)


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Ricepaper, Brule, Naked Lunch and Nylon most of the time but have also used Chill, Goldmine, Da Bling, Expensive Pink, Amber Lights, Electra and CCB Luna depending on the look I'm trying to achieve.
I've tried using Retrospeck and Honey Lust but their textures seem a little too chunky/sparkly for the brow area to me.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi I'm an NC50..i was just introduce to Era (satin) at the MAC counter.....and cant put it down...it looks so natural with still the hightlighting umph yu need...and my all time fav is Soba....

Im scared of the shimmery "frosty white" look so i tend to go toward the muted but still gives highlight shades.


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love shroom, vanilla pigment, UD sellout and BE whitegold.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 11, 2008)

Claire de Lune. I see Shroom getting a lot of love, but it didn't work for me: too obvious and white.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_Hi I'm an NC50..i was just introduce to Era (satin) at the MAC counter.....and cant put it down...it looks so natural with still the hightlighting umph yu need...and my all time fav is Soba....

Im scared of the shimmery "frosty white" look so i tend to go toward the muted but still gives highlight shades._

 
Girl I am going to order now, I have a haul saved on Mac online now.  I have been using to different paint pots for my highlight and now I know I found two shadows.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 13, 2008)

Naked Lunch & Grand Entrance!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 13, 2008)

i love using naked pigment as a highlight and grand entrance from starflash


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 14, 2008)

Claire de Lune, Shroom, Nylon, Solar White are the ones i use a lot. Sometimes i'll use the mono side of polar opposites mes if i want a tiny bit more glitter and pop of color. just depends on the look though.


----------



## honeebee (Aug 14, 2008)

Most of the time I use a lighter concealer as a high light. I love love love Vanilla pigment. Some others are the old standbys, Ricepaper,  Shroom etc. I also like Pink Freeze, Pink Bronze, Pink Opal, Naked pigment etc. Lately I've been using the shimmer in the Natural MSF duo as a highlight. I'm really loving it.

I heard Drizzlegold Beauty powder is really nice too. I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## makeba (Aug 14, 2008)

i use Arena as a highlighter and its very nice. its gives a natural highlight not over the top or white. i am thinking of getting vanilla pigment since its the big HG divas speak on.


----------



## neonbright (Aug 19, 2008)

I just received Era & Soba and they are hits.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do believe I will have to get a second Soba, I just love it.


----------



## shedevil185 (Aug 19, 2008)

I like Sin (HG), Chopper and Baked (all UD) -- I don't have any MAC highlighting colors lol


----------



## animacani (Sep 10, 2008)

Im a nc45 and I always use solar white (from the cool heat collection)


----------



## NewlyMACd (Sep 10, 2008)

Right now I use the Next to Nothing from my Smoking quad and ever so often, Naked Lunch.  Plan to get vanilla on Friday


----------



## TwistedFaith (Sep 11, 2008)

Solar White, Warming Trend, Next to Nothing & Blonde's Gold.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 11, 2008)

vanilla pigment!


----------



## Lapis (Sep 11, 2008)

Another Naked Lunch vote here


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

Blonde's Gold pigment is my new favorite

I also love Shroom, Naked Lunch, & Retrospeck


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 17, 2008)

Nylon (Cool)and Ricepaper(Warm)


----------



## neonbright (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, yesterday I got two new colors due to this thread.  Texture and Arena, I love, love, love them.  Today I did a real natural look for me, Glamour Check! all over the lid and up to the brow bone and I used Texture for the highlight.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Sep 26, 2008)

For a more natural highlight, I use Shroom and other than that I use Ricepaper...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 26, 2008)

Arena with a pinch of Rice Paper right up against the brow bone is what works best for me.

I used to use Vanilla pig as well. I'm thinking of trying a touch of Blonde's Gold as a highlight.


----------

